# The Kult (now been filmed)



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

My name's Shaun Jeffrey and having grown up in a house in a cemetery, I guess it comes as no surprise that my fiction veers more towards the darker side of life.

I've been writing for a number of years with varying degrees of success, but I was lucky enough that my novel The Kult was optioned for film. Shooting started in September.



People are predictable. That's what makes them easy to kill.

Acting out of misguided loyalty to his friends, police officer Prosper Snow is goaded into helping them perform a copycat killing, but when the real killer comes after him, it's not only his life on the line, but his family's too. Now if he goes to his colleagues for help, he risks being arrested for murder. If he doesn't, he risks being killed.

PRAISE FOR THE KULT

"With Kult, Shaun Jeffrey hits one out of the park with this creepy, character-driven thriller that starts with a jolt, stays in the fast lane, and plunges into the darkest territory of the human mind. It's a bumpy ride through nightmare country." --Jonathan Maberry, multiple Bram Stoker Award-winning author of PATIENT ZERO and PUNISHER: NAKED KILL

"The Kult is a creeping stalk through a shadowy labyrinth of thrills and terror. Shaun Jeffrey delivers a pulse-pounding novel of superb skill and unequivocal horror. Fans of many genres should be ready to embrace one of the brightest new talents on the scene today." --Jon F. Merz author of Parallax and the Lawson Vampire novels


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shaun--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first post! And on the movie option!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Be sure to bookmark your post so that you can find it again to add news and updates to. See the fine print below for the rules on bumping your thread.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Filming on The Kult started on Monday and there are a couple of associated websites if anyone's interested in checking it out:

http://www.facebook.com/thekultmovie

http://www.thekultmovie.com/


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Filming has just about finished now and I was lucky enough to travel across to the US to see some of the shooting, which was a surreal experience, especially seeing my characters brought to life. I was even lucky enough to get a small cameo. Now I'm just looking forwards to seeing the film.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's exciting, Shaun! Good luck with the film!

I'm pleased to announce that The Kult is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey. Having something optioned doesn't happen everyday (nevermind it actually going into production) and I have high hopes that it will do well when it's released. If I had to say in film terms what the story is comparable to, I would say it's a cross between Se7en and Saw as it's a mix of horror, mystery and crime.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I hope those who were kind enough to purchase a copy of the book while it was promoted as the KB Book of the Day (or at any other time come to that) enjoy reading it, and they have my warmest thanks for taking a chance, as I realise how difficult it is to decide what to buy when there are so many books out there to decide from!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Just a quick update. The film of The Kult is now in post-production, so my dream of seeing it on the silver screen (or any screen come to that) is one step closer.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The book is always better than the film. Isn't that what they always say? In this case, I hope that's so.  

"Jeffrey, one of horror's rising young stars, has really hit his stride with THE KULT. Part mystery, part police procedural, part horror story, it's one thrilling ride. Jeffrey had me guessing at the killer's identity half a dozen times, and the reveal, when it finally came, knocked me over. You don't want to miss this one!" --Nate Kenyon, author of THE REACH and THE BONE FACTORY

"The Kult is a satisfying read that digs its bloody hooks in from the first sentence and drags the reader through its pages at a velocity far exceeding that of lesser novels." -- Dark Scribe Magazine

"The tension in this story is beyond anything I’ve read before, really intense and edge-of-your seat reading with the plot seeming to turn with every page." -- Book Chick City

"Shaun Jeffrey has written a cracking good story that I really enjoyed reading and I highly recommend it to other crime thriller fans." -- Booklore

"If you decide to read The Kult (which you should!), make sure you block out an entire weekend strictly for reading because you won’t be able to put it down once you’ve started!" -- Fatally Yours

"The Kult is a gripping read that’s part horror, part mystery, part police procedural, and completely in-your-face." -- Musings of an All Purpose Monkey


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Hope to post more about the film soon, but for now please feel free to check out the book upon which the film is based


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The latest review: http://grumpydan.blogspot.com/2011/04/kult-by-shaun-jeffrey.html


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Another favourable review: http://www.theeloquentpage.co.uk/2011/05/10/the-kult-by-shaun-jeffrey/


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The trailer for the film based on my novel is now online:


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Of course you could always read the book before the film's released to see whether the adage that the book's always better than the film holds true.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

A guest blog where I talk a little about the inspiration for the book: http://huntershea.com/2011/06/21/my-inspiration-for-by-shaun-jeffrey/


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The book now has a new cover:


----------



## wildgoose (May 29, 2011)

Who's the artist?


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

wildgoose said:


> Who's the artist?


I'm afraid I don't know


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Would you commit murder for your friends?


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The latest review: http://bookvacations.wordpress.com/2011/07/14/the-kult-by-shaun-jeffrey/



> I couldn't put the novel down; Jeffrey's has a knack for storytelling, and the many twists and turns of the novel left me reeling, especially during the big reveal.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

"Anyone can put paint on a canvas, but only a true master can bring the painting to life. Anyone can kill, but only a genius can make murder an art." — Shaun Jeffrey (The Kult)


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, how cool is that? Congratulations!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

PatrickWalts said:


> Wow, how cool is that? Congratulations!


Thanks. I'm running out of fingernails eagerly awaiting release details.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> Thanks. I'm running out of fingernails eagerly awaiting release details.


I'd love to see something I've written be turned into a movie. They could even butcher it, for all I care, as long as people liked it. An even better scenario: The reviews all say, "Yeah, that movie sucked. You should read the _book_!"


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

PatrickWalts said:


> I'd love to see something I've written be turned into a movie. They could even butcher it, for all I care, as long as people liked it. An even better scenario: The reviews all say, "Yeah, that movie sucked. You should read the _book_!"


Lol. Well I hope the film doesn't suck, and that people want to pick the book up anyway.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Picked up another 5 star review on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6393198-the-kult


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> Lol. Well I hope the film doesn't suck, and that people want to pick the book up anyway.


What kind of distribution is the film going to have? What would be really cool is if they could work out a deal with Netflix, put it up for instant streaming. There's a lot of independent horror films available on there.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

PatrickWalts said:


> What kind of distribution is the film going to have? What would be really cool is if they could work out a deal with Netflix, put it up for instant streaming. There's a lot of independent horror films available on there.


To be honest I don't know. Once I sold the rights to the book it's all out of my control. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that I hear some release details soon.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

hey that looks cool, Shaun! I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

scottnicholson said:


> hey that looks cool, Shaun! I am looking forward to it.


Thanks, Scott


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> Would you commit murder for your friends?


That depends... 

Great trailer. Looking forward to the film.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

VickiT said:


> That depends...
> 
> Great trailer. Looking forward to the film.
> 
> ...


Lol. Thanks, Vicki. Yes, I guess there are some friends I'd rather murder than help commit murder


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Have you joined The Kult? Sorry, tea and biscuits not included.


----------



## crpaynton (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations!

This all must be very exciting for you!

Well done.

Craig


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> Have you joined The Kult? Sorry, tea and biscuits not included.


No biscuits!? What sort of _Kult _ is that then? 

Chhers
Vicki

P.S. Translation for our American friends: biscuits = cookies


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice going Shaun!
Congrats on the filming of your book. I write the lighter side of the darker side of emergency medicine as I've also been around the dying and dead for most of my life.
Mike Cyra


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks. Still waiting for the films release details. I believe they're marketing it at the moment. When it comes out forget tea and biscuits, I'll be going with the alcohol


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Come join The Kult. Price now reduced to $2.99 (£2.13).


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Famous Monsters of Filmland reviews The Kult: http://famousmonstersoffilmland.com/2011/08/31/book-review-the-kult-by-shaun-jeffrey/


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> Famous Monsters of Filmland reviews The Kult: http://famousmonstersoffilmland.com/2011/08/31/book-review-the-kult-by-shaun-jeffrey/


Nice.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

PatrickWalts said:


> Nice.


Thanks. I always appreciate any reviews, even a constructive bad one


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

In preparation for the release of the next Prosper Snow novel, I've reduced the price of The Kult to 99 cents.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> Thanks. I always appreciate any reviews, even a constructive bad one


Do you consider that a bad review?


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

PatrickWalts said:


> Do you consider that a bad review?


I didn't mean to imply a review that's bad, as much as a review that gives a well thought out reason why they didn't like such and such a book. So no, it's not a bad review as such.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Received a slew of new ratings and reviews on Goodreads to give a total of 108 reviews, 40 of which are five star, and 42 of which are four star  http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11485110-the-kult

And the book is still available for the lowly price of 99 cents.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Correction. Goodreads ratings are now up to 44 five star and 44 four star, along with some great reviews.  

The next book in the series is being released next month, but The Kult is still available for 99 cents (86p) until after the release.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The next book in the series is being prepared for release very soon, but if you want to check the first book out, it's still only 99 cents.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The next book in the series, Killers is now available, but if you want to start at the beginning: The Kult (A Prosper Snow novel)


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

This novel has been doing well on Amazon.co.uk. Dropped a few places, but it's currently:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,533 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Psychological
#20 in Books > Fiction > Psychological
#44 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Police Procedurals


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you to those who have purchased a copy of The Kult:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,168 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
#34 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#41 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Still available for only 99 cents


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

No entry in the Internet Movie Database, for what it's worth.  The whole thing sounds cool though; congratulations on the movie.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Steverino said:


> No entry in the Internet Movie Database, for what it's worth. The whole thing sounds cool though; congratulations on the movie.


I know. Not sure how that works with regards IMDB, but it's all out of my hands with regards anything that happens with the film. Thanks though. I'm hoping that it will be released eventually.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

No release details yet, but the film's website has been revamped: http://www.thekultmovie.com


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Featured on Pixel of Ink today, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it draws a little interest to the book


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

My book, _*Worldmaker*_ was optioned a number of years ago, but the movie never got made. I'm so envious.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

acellis said:


> My book, _*Worldmaker*_ was optioned a number of years ago, but the movie never got made. I'm so envious.


Yes, I was lucky to have it made. Lots of books probably get optioned without actually progressing beyond that stage. I'm still hoping it gets released in one form or another, as that's the next step ...


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just noticed the trailer. Wow! Intense!

Good luck!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

acellis said:


> Just noticed the trailer. Wow! Intense!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Are you after something to read on that shiny new Kindle? Look no further


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

If you like murder and mystery with a little bit of gore, then this might be the book for you. If you don't like any of the previous, then it might not be the book for you, but there's only one way to find out ...


----------



## glc3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations I am on my way to but your book now.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

glc3 said:


> Congratulations I am on my way to but your book now.


Thank you


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> If you like murder and mystery with a little bit of gore, then this might be the book for you. If you don't like any of the previous, then it might not be the book for you, but there's only one way to find out ...


No, that kind of thing is not for me, but I read the beginning and it's so well-written, that I'm tempted.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, that kind of thing is not for me, but I read the beginning and it's so well-written, that I'm tempted.


The only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it... Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> The only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it... Oscar Wilde.


Some night when I can't sleep anyway ...


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Some night when I can't sleep anyway ...


That would be nearly every night for me then!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I believe there are a few production companies interested in the film, so I'm hoping it gets released eventually!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

There are a few nice reviews on Amazon for anyone interested 

http://www.amazon.com/Kult-Prosper-Snow-novel-ebook/dp/B004TGT3S6/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_2?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The Kult and Killers are now available as a set cheaper than buying them individually: http://www.amazon.com/Prosper-Snow-Series-ebook/dp/B0075ZWOUW/


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

In the hope of getting people to check the book out, here's a link to the latest review I found: http://fetchmemyfaintingcouch.blogspot.com/2012/02/book-review-kult-by-shawn-jeffrey.html?zx=44c7f61262d5582b


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Just bumping the thread


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I've heard that the film has been progressing. The producer wasn't happy with certain parts so they have been doing some ADR (automatic dialogue replacement) and they are in talks with a distributor so fingers crossed it will eventually be released.

I have also changed the book cover:


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I like the new cover, Shaun. Eerie.

Excuse my ignorance, but how does automatic dialogue replacement work?


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

VickiT said:


> I like the new cover, Shaun. Eerie.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but how does automatic dialogue replacement work?


Thanks, Vicki. I'm not 100% sure, but I think ADR is the process of re-recording the original dialogue after filming for the purpose of obtaining a cleaner, more intelligible dialogue track. It's done if there's background noise etc.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> Thanks, Vicki. I'm not 100% sure, but I think ADR is the process of re-recording the original dialogue after filming for the purpose of obtaining a cleaner, more intelligible dialogue track. It's done if there's background noise etc.


Thanks, Shaun. Like dubbing, I'm guessing.

Good luck with it all.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice to hear there's progress on the movie!


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Well the film has now appeared on the IMDb website, and I get a mention too, credited with the 'based on a novel by': http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2338321/


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

That's great!

How weird it must be to see actors' faces for your characters. Is this who you pictured in your head?


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Wolfe (pictured) is pretty much how I imagined him. The others not so much, but from what I saw when I was on set they all played their parts really well.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Latest book review: http://wistfulskimmiesbookreviews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/kult-by-shaun-jeffrey.html


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

> _This was a tense and taut thriller. Be warned, it is not for the faint hearted, it is particularly graphic and gory in places..._


Great review, but now I'm not sure if I should read it. I'm a wimp through and through.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Only one way to know, Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

LOL But I shouldn't read it at night, right?


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

The Kult (A Prosper Snow novel, Book 1)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #427 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shaun Jeffrey said:


> The Kult (A Prosper Snow novel, Book 1)
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #427 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #8 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
> ...


w00t! w00t! 

Way to go, Shaun.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki. It's dropping now, but it was nice to see it up there


----------

